# Unicornuate uterus , abnormal uterus, cervical cerclage / stitch



## Alisa F

Just wondering if anyone out there has been diagnosed with Unicornuate uterus (keywords: unicornate, abnormal uterus . uterine abnormality, undeveloped uterus / underdeveloped uterus) 

I lost my little boy in December at just 25w+2. Yesterday I was diagnosed with Unicornuate uterus and my consultant said she would recommend cervical cerclage (cervical stitch / suture) with next pregnancy. 

Hoping someone out there wouldnt mind sharing their experiences. Any news, advice or support would be helpful and I will update this as soon as I meet with my consultant. I am under the care of Prof Lesley Regan who is considered the best of the best so will gladly share with you any advice she gives me. 

x


----------



## mama jo

i just posted my experience on 'Help wanted - unicornuate uterus' by Lady T if you're interested

we are just TTC for a second time. and i am really nervous this time b/c of the UU and also being older (39) and having a second CS (i did not expect to have the first, we had planned to try and turn the baby and i just assumed that would work. thank GOD we didnt try, with the cord wrapped around the neck twice, that could have been terrible). 

i didnt know about the UU last time (nor did the Dr) and with everything being new i was blissfully unaware there was anything to worry about. i mostly thot i was being monitored b/c i was 35/36 and my Dr is well know and has a good many AMA patients.

good luck to you- if you learned anything more from your Dr about TTC i would be interested.


----------



## mama jo

somehow i typed over writing how sorry i am for what you went thru. my best friend from college MCed around 6 mos and it was just heartbreaking. i hope you are doing better and things are looking up for you now.


----------



## Alisa F

Hi mama jo, I had the same bump shape as you. My boy&#8217;s head was constantly under my right rib cage and my bump, if you could call it that, was vertical and all on the right side. But docs always told me that was normal and that it was his bum not his head. 

This doc I&#8217;m seeing now could only say that if/when I get pregnant, the plan of action would be;

1.	Cervical suture at 12-14 weeks (as unicornuate uterus is generally associated with weak cervix)
2.	Heparin injections daily as I have Factor V Leiden (blood clotting) 
3.	Antibiotics to deal with my chronic bladder infection 
4.	Bed rest if/when I reach later stages of pregnancy
5.	Drugs to delay labour
6.	Possibly some drug to control LH surges as I have PCOS

I only wish I could have made it as far as you in pregnancy, and I hope once you&#8217;re pregnant again that you make it even further. 

If you&#8217;re at all concerned, talk to your doc about his views on cervical stitch and bed rest. Although sounds like you don&#8217;t need it seeing as you made it so far&#8230;

Wishing you all the best and hope you&#8217;re pg very very soon xxx


----------



## abhi28

Hi Alisa,

Just wondering if you needed a cerclage for your future pregnancies. And at what gestation?

Thanks,
Abhi


----------



## Alisa F

Hi Abhi,

Yes, I had my first cerclage (modified Shirodkar) at 12w and I made it to 35w+2d. Then 2 years later I got pregnant again with twins (!!!) and had another modified shirodkar again at 12w and made it to 34w2d which is pretty good for a twin pregnancy :) 

It did mean I had to have a c-section each time because this type of cerclage takes a while to remove, but I have 3 healthy kids now so it all ended well. 

The only thing I recall going wrong was with my second cerclage the pre-op midwife didnt give me antibiotics (which youre supposed to take at least for the 7 days before and afternoon the cerclage). But luckily I remembered from my first cerclage that I had antibiotics so after I had to argue with her for a while she finally consulted a doctor who confirmed I was right and prescribed the antibiotics. So it was all ok in the end.


----------

